# Waymo’s driverless car: ghost-riding in the back seat



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

As I leave this attached image... please refer to my username .

also I will say...

LOL


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

$400,000 for each test car.. 🙄 could George Jetson, his wife and two kids, living a seemingly middle class life afford this.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> As I leave this attached image... please refer to my username .
> 
> also I will say...
> 
> LOL


This must be like water torture, the drip drip drip every week mocking the silly "it'll never happen" montra of the U.P. faithful.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> This must be like water torture, the drip drip drip every week mocking the silly "it'll never happen" montra of the U.P. faithful.


It'll happen I am sure of that. Just not in your time frame . Unfortunately you are too blind to see how over hyped this technology is ...


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow another test vehicle!

A product that can't be called bought on the open market - that is forever, perpetually in testing and development,
and never leaves that stage is called vaporware. Nothing but endless press releases and nonstop hype from Waymo.

Are you sick of it yet? Not in the history of mankind has something been so overhyped.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ratethis said:


> $400,000 for each test car.. &#128580; could George Jetson, his wife and two kids, living a seemingly middle class life afford this.. :thumbdown:


If it ever goes full time, it will be like the windows operating system. You pay 5,000$, and install it in any car... Prius, Accord, Camry etc . GOOG does not want to get into ride share &#128652; business. They want high gross margin.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ratethis said:


> $400,000 for each test car.. &#128580; could George Jetson, his wife and two kids, living a seemingly middle class life afford this.. :thumbdown:


Test cars are always expensive. You don't have economies of scale for test cars. If you built just one of a Ford Focus, it would be ridiculously expensive as well. I'm not saying it would be $400,000, but it would be much more expensive than what they sell for when mass produced.


----------

